
“Always Connected” Windows on ARM machines coming this quarter - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/02/always-connected-windows-on-arm-machines-coming-this-quarter/
======
userbinator
"Always Uncontrollable" might be a better term...

[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/design/com...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-
hardware/design/compatibility/systems#systemfundamentalsfirmwareuefisecureboot)

 _The firmware setup shall indicate if Secure Boot is turned on, and if it is
operated in Standard or Custom Mode. The firmware setup must provide an option
to return from Custom to Standard Mode which restores the factory defaults. On
an ARM system, it is forbidden to enable Custom Mode. Only Standard Mode may
be enabled_

 _Disabling Secure Boot must not be possible on ARM systems_

Edit: this mainly concerns the deeply-embedded "phone home" functionality that
Win10 has, which from what I've read is nearly impossible to disable even if
you have full administrative access. With a cell radio, firewalling might not
be possible either.

~~~
mindslight
... combined with the longstanding security design flaw of integrated
processor/baseband chips. I don't know what I dislike more - having a "secure
boot" system that is designed to keep me out, or having (what the user
considers) the main CPU essentially under the control of a public
communication network to let others in - but "luckily" this way we don't have
to choose!

~~~
userbinator
The only hope is that someone finds a local vulnerability that can do the same
thing as rooting Androids or jailbreaking iDevices, and that may happen if
these become popular enough.

...although calling that "Administratoring" just doesn't have the same
catchiness to it. ;-)

~~~
acct1771
Breaking Windows, perhaps?

------
stinky613
Windows 10S on ARM w/ built-in LTE? Depending on where the price levels off
with these things, I think they could realistically carve a solid chunk out of
the Android tablet market and the (non-education) Chromebook market

~~~
jacksmith21006
Not without Android apps supported. Or iOS apps.

~~~
SlowBro
Or, I would suppose, x86 and x64 apps. That's the main reason I run Windows;
the mile-wide app compatibility.

Looks like at least 32bit x86 apps will run.
[http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-on-arm-it-will-be-
mo...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-on-arm-it-will-be-more-limited-
and-heres-how-reveals-microsoft/)

~~~
stinky613
They say x86 apps will run under emulation. I've got no clue how well that
will work in practice, though.

Edit: found this ARM compatibility chart in the zdnet article

[https://zdnet3.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2018/02/19/b2c823f6-76...](https://zdnet3.cbsistatic.com/hub/i/r/2018/02/19/b2c823f6-760a-4734-aac8-35defa44f44d/resize/770xauto/372e498c733686d87fb65096ee50fbd1/ascreen-
shot-2018-02-19-at-11-37-54.png)

And I get that you use x64 Windows for the compatibility, but this isn't
supposed to replace that Windows. This is a product for an entirely different
market: the market for tablets and netbooks.

~~~
SlowBro
Understood. But for me at least I can enjoy the same functionality with my old
Toughbook carrying a few extra batteries :-) (Yes I understand not everyone
wants to do that.)

~~~
stinky613
Oh, totally. I think these LTE ARM Windows devices are neat; I don't think
they're for me, though.

------
dis-sys
Intel threatened to sue for its x86 IP violation. The timing is just great for
Qualcomm's board who is defending itself from Broadcom's acquisition - release
something clearly not going to make a big profit but big enough to be sued by
Intel, surely this is going to convince Broadcom to walk away.

------
walterbell
Windows S mode only allows appstore, no side loading. How are Windows app
developers reacting to the 30% store tax? Are they raising prices for apps or
skipping the appstore and ARM altogether?

~~~
dingo_bat
They are ignoring it. No sane person is going to use windows s.

~~~
NiveaGeForce
Other than some dev tools and some games, all my software comes from the MS
Store.

It's also the best place to find touch & pen friendly apps that take full
advantage of modern Windows 10 features, which are aimed at these devices.

Most people will do fine with Windows 10S.

~~~
dingo_bat
> all my software comes from the MS Store.

Can you give me some examples? I only know of the netflix app which is even
remotely useful.

The most important app for many people is the browser, and afaik
firefox/chrome are not available on the store. Makes the OS a complete non-
starter IMO.

------
imtringued
More expensive than a low end intel notebook but also worse specs except
battery most likely with a locked windows only bootloader No x64 emulation x86
emulation but doesnt support opengl beyond 1.1 some DRM systems don't work
shell extensions are not supported (affects dropbox, 7zip etc)

Honestly basically everything went wrong. Don't buy this unless you only use
windows store apps.

------
lowry
I wonder why none makes decent ARM linux laptops. The market is ripe for
disruption after Apple turned off developers with their latest Macbook Pro
offerings.

~~~
wmeredith
I wish someone would. I’ve been an Apple evangelist for 20 years and I’m now
in the awkward position of needing a new laptop for my professional life...
and Apple doesn’t make one that I want to purchase. Their Pro line has given
up too many features in the name of gimmicky crap (the touch bar was DOA) and
the MacBook Air line has given up too many features in the name of ever
increasing thinness. It’s beautiful, but I need a machine I can pay my bills
with, not stare at longingly—these aren’t mutually exclusive. Up until a
couple years ago Apple had made the only laptops I even considered for over a
decade.

Now I’m looking at surface books. Blerg.

------
tritium
Wow, paying money to have a large corporation invasively coerce me into
agreeing to adopt obligations that only benefit them?

Where do I sign up?

------
Kenji
_In a significant shift in how Microsoft and partners will be positioning
these new devices, the branding "Always Connected" will be used to refer to
devices running Windows 10 on ARM._

Wow! That is probably the dumbest branding I've ever seen! "Always connected"
sets off an alarm in my head thinking "I cannot use this without internet.
This is full of DRM. This device is controlling me rather than the other way
around". How is it always connected? What is connected? It's Win10 on ARM.

------
wyldfire
> Surprisingly, Best Buy—arguably the most important brick-and-mortar computer
> retailer in the US—isn't included in Qualcomm's list. If this absence is
> accurate ...

Tsk, sounds like Intel abusing their market dominance again.

~~~
stinky613
The way Arstechnica phrased that made me think that Best Buy was missing from
a list of several other brick-and-mortar chains--Microsoft Stores are the
___only_ __brick-and-mortar stores in the USA that have been announced[1].

"Beginning this calendar quarter, these Always Connected PCs are expected to
be available online and hitting store shelves at the following leading
retailers:

* U.S.A – Amazon.com, Microsoft Stores"

[1]
[https://www.qualcomm.com/news/releases/2018/02/21/qualcomm-a...](https://www.qualcomm.com/news/releases/2018/02/21/qualcomm-
and-microsoft-collaborate-leading-retailers-distribute-always)

